# Verkaufe Ipod Touch 4. Generation mit 64 GB



## Mrnine9 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich verkaufe meinen Ipod Touch 4.Generation mit 64 GB von Apple.

Der Ipod ist in einwandfreiem Zustand und hat keinerlei Kratzer auf dem Display. Er wurde ca. 1. Jahr benutz
Man erkennt lediglich auf der Rückseite einige kleinen Gebrauchsspuren (siehe Bilder)!

Lieferumfang:
- Ipod in der originalen Verpackung
- USB-Ladekabel
- Steckdosenadapter (Belkin)
- Schutzülle (Hama)

Der Preis für den Ipod & inklusive den obenen genanntem Zubehör liegt bei 270€ (VHB)

Bilder gibt es hier:
Ipod Touch 4.Generation mit 64 GB [sehr guter Zustand] in Bayern - Allershausen | Audio & Hifi | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------

